
This Is Water – David Foster Wallace - xwvvvvwx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYGaXzJGVAQ
======
xwvvvvwx
Transcription:

[http://www.metastatic.org/text/This%20is%20Water.pdf](http://www.metastatic.org/text/This%20is%20Water.pdf)

------
Taylor_OD
One of my favorite talks. I try to watch it once a month.

------
alpineidyll3
I love everything dfw released, but I do worry it does nothing but re-enforce
my cynicism and misanthropy.

